# Picking vs strumming



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm a beginner, with a few years of dabbling behind me. So I'm comfortable playing a few songs (latest one is Psycho by Muse). However, I have a real hard time with strumming a rhythm. My right hand is stiff as heck and I can't seem to find a way to improve this.

For example, I'm trying to play Pink Floyd's "Time". The first 2 bars (when lyrics kick in) are basically strumming with partial chords played. I can play the notes, but not in a "relaxed" strumming way where you hit the strings at the right moment during your strumming motion. I simply hit the notes and stay stiff until the next notes.

Kinda hard to explain. Hope you get what I mean... Do you have any insight/input on how I can get over that hurdle (which I've been facing for years)?

Thanks!

Marc


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Start slow and don't speed up til you get it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

SUBnet192 said:


> I'm a beginner, with a few years of dabbling behind me. So I'm comfortable playing a few songs (latest one is Psycho by Muse). However, I have a real hard time with strumming a rhythm. My right hand is stiff as heck and I can't seem to find a way to improve this.
> 
> For example, I'm trying to play Pink Floyd's "Time". The first 2 bars (when lyrics kick in) are basically strumming with partial chords played. I can play the notes, but not in a "relaxed" strumming way where you hit the strings at the right moment during your strumming motion. I simply hit the notes and stay stiff until the next notes.
> 
> ...


The best thing to do is post a video. Doesn't have to be great, but that way we can easily see what's going on. Maybe listening to a recording would be fine as well.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Is your right wrist loose and relaxed?


----------



## Dakota Red (Jun 29, 2015)

It will come in time. Strumming on the Ukulele did it for me. Practice strumming with the strings muted, holding no chords. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm trying to keep everything loose, but it's easier said than done  I'm looking for tricks/techniques/exercises to help with this issue.

For the example above (Time), I'm having an issue with the first two bars. My son (who has 12 years of playing under his belt) plays this smoothly, while basically keeping an somewhat constant strumming pattern. I can't for the life of me get anywhere close to having anything resembling that


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I know everyone one is eager to jump in and help but if you just listen to those first 2 bars of TIME (when the singing starts) you will soon realize how silly that example is if your going to talk about strumming or picking...

and that's all I have to say about that...
G.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Although it may seem that I'm kidding I frankly think you have to learn any song by Metallica. After you do that there will be no strumming that stands in your way.


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

GTmaker said:


> I know everyone one is eager to jump in and help but if you just listen to those first 2 bars of TIME (when the singing starts) you will soon realize how silly that example is if your going to talk about strumming or picking...
> 
> and that's all I have to say about that...
> G.


I know, it's not strumming per say, what I mean is playing from the wrist (Sweet Child Of Mine intro for example) vs from the elbow I guess, and keeping the motion fluid.

http://www.musicnotes.com/sheetmusic/mtd.asp?ppn=MN0073541

At bars 25-26... 

https://youtu.be/CMvU7eTbAR8?t=565

He's keeping his hand in motion. I play the notes and stop because I can't get the fluidity keep going and hit the notes at the right time.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Aaah, I get it now (totally not strumming a la GTmaker).

Just plant your pinky near the bridge and pretend you're trying to toss off the pick-ups.


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

I am switching song for now. I'm going to work on Karma Police, which is a lot more strumming and chord progressions so that'll make me work on that with an easier rhythm as well. Thanks for the input...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Find a few songs that use the technique you're trying to work on and learn the songs in their entirety. It's much easier to learn within a context.


----------

